# Trane rooftop unit...High Pressure too high....



## RomeGuy (Jul 30, 2014)

Good morning all,

First post so bear with...

Went to a service call for a pizza joint (new customer) for what I thought was a simple low freon freeze-up call. Here's what I found.

1. The unit was frozen up from the suction line to about 50% of the evap coil.
2. Put stat on off and ran fan till all ice melted. Turned unit back on.
3. Low side had 30 psi and high side 220 psi
4. Added 2.5lbs freon (410a) and high side jumped to 510 psi but low side remained at 75-80psi
5. Suction line temp was fluctuating from 49 to 27 degrees within 4-5 minute intervals
6. Liquid line temp was pretty steady at around 205 degrees and measured 12 inches from compressor.

Unit is making cold air, but I know the pressures are off. Bad compressor?

*Unit info*

Trane Rooftop unit
5 tons
410a freon
with TXV
Airflow OK, but belt a little loose
about 9 years old, but not properly maintained over the years. 
I know this because I serviced it in the spring. The condenser and evap coils where not cleaned in years! Took me 4 hrs to get them cleaned.

Am I missing any info? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## vulien1973 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi RomeGuy
Take a look at the TXV bulb location & clogged TXV

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## vulien1973 (Sep 13, 2015)

Take a look at the TXV bulb location & clogged TXV


----------

